# Baby Powder gives roots volume!



## Andi (Nov 15, 2005)

I read this in a old German In Style issue, the article said a celebrity hair dresser always uses Baby Powder on Angelina JolieÂ´s Roots, on dry hair, before blow drying/hot rollers (I guess)

so I tried that too cause IÂ´ve been wanting a change from my always straight hair. and ot worked great for me...and it washes out easily, soaks up any oiliness on your roots and the effect is more intense when you blow dry and slightly tease your hair afterwards.

try it!!!


----------



## Cirean (Nov 15, 2005)

Photo of you with curls please :icon_chee

I will have to try this, I'm sure I have some BP around here somewhere!


----------



## Chrystal (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for posting I am going to try this out!! :icon_chee


----------



## Andi (Nov 15, 2005)

I didnÂ´t curl my hair after applying the Baby Powder. I just blow dried in all directions to give my roots some lift and then held my head upside down. but IÂ´ll try to make it wavy sometime, cause my hair always goes flat so fast when I try that


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 15, 2005)

Cool...I'm always looking for ways to keep the oilies at bay. I just hope it's not really obvious on dark hair.


----------



## Laura (Nov 15, 2005)

Now if i tried that, it would look like i'd serious dandruff! I think Halo mentioned before that there's some sort of dark colour powder out there for dark haired girls though


----------



## viva_diva (Nov 15, 2005)

I do this all the time if I am trying to rid my hair of the greasies!! Works awesome!!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 15, 2005)

I have never tried this... but I saw on the Style channel or something once that Bumble &amp; Bumble makes powder in various (also darker) colors that accomplishes the same thing as baby powder (only costs more haha).. but if the baby powder is noticeable then maybe this would be a good alternative?

I looked on the Bumble &amp; Bumble website and it shows these available in white, red, brown, and black in 2oz bottles. It says that the powders will "create a dry, perfectly matte texture and over-the-top body" AND that they are a "fantastic form of temporary color" also.


----------



## Laura (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for that info TheOpenRoad!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 15, 2005)

You're very welcome!


----------



## lollipop (Nov 16, 2005)

I use baby powder, when i don`t have time to wash my hair. The only bad thing when you have dark hair is, that it looks grey after using the baby powder.


----------



## fairy_wings (Nov 16, 2005)

Iv never heard of this before but my bloke always get greesy hair real quick and dandruf comes with it, we have tryed every type of shampoo to help but it doesnt seem to work, u think this would be good for it?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 17, 2005)

Are you overcleansing your hair? Sometimes too much shampooing can make oil glands kick into overdrive :icon_conf


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 17, 2005)

ohhh... i need to try this:icon_love


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 19, 2005)

Baby powder only gives me volume for about 5 minutes, but I have really long hair.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Nov 19, 2005)

Do you put this on wet hair or dry hair. I am confused, because above you said ... before blow drying. Or did you mean blow dry, then add powder and blow dry again????


----------



## Andi (Nov 20, 2005)

yeah, i use it on dry hair after blow drying. you donÂ´t really need to blow dry again after that, but I still do cause it adds volume


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 20, 2005)

The Bumble and Bumble hair powder sounds like a great option if your hair is dark like mine. As for blondes, they have more options. Another alterantive to the baby powder is corn starch. It works in the same manner as BP and is safe and natural w/o talc which is harmful to breath. Check out the following article for info on Bumble and Bumble, Baby powder, and corn starch. I found it quite interesting and if I was blonde I would use cornstarch over baby powder but that's just me.

Check it out!


----------

